# Theodore Beza as Text Critic, by Ted Letis



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 30, 2013)

The following (on Scribd) is the essay by Dr. Ted Letis, “Theodore Beza as Text Critic: A View Into the Sixteenth Century Approach to New Testament Text Criticism”, from Letis’ book, _The Majority Text: Essays and Reviews in the Continuing Debate_.

The publisher told me he is not “an authorizing representative” for Letis’ books, but thinks posting it can only do good, and doubts that his family (Ted’s widow holds the copyright) would object at all.

Another scanned and posted essay (almost entire): "Theodore P. Letis on John Owen _Versus_ Brian Walton: A Reformed Response to the Birth of Text Criticism".

I post these to disseminate additional information about the milieu of the Reformation era, so that folks may have an appreciation of the historical context the providential forging of the Reformation Bible took place in.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 30, 2013)

Dr. Letis was a friend. He was one of the only Ivy League textual scholars the TR camp had. His death was a great loss to the Church. I highly recommend his writings.


----------



## Logan (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting those Steve.


----------

